# looking for good cam recomendations



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

How is every one doing! I am looking for info on cams for my 04 gto w/ls1. I want a cam that helps out but is streetable. something that can put it down at the track but still be comfortable driving? is there such a creature? I know It is gonna have to be tuned when I get done but that goes with playing the game right!


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

i have heard that the thunder racing tr224 is a nice streetable cam plus it supposedly will pass smog when the time comes.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

My buddy has an '04 here on L.I.. He put on LS6 heads, SW Headers, and a mild Lingenfelter cam. He turns 12.70's at the track with the LS1 and Nitto's. I'll try to get specs on cam.


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

johnebgoode said:


> My buddy has an '04 here on L.I.. He put on LS6 heads, SW Headers, and a mild Lingenfelter cam. He turns 12.70's at the track with the LS1 and Nitto's. I'll try to get specs on cam.


Thanks Johnebgoode I would really appreciate it I don't know who has 5.7l and who has 6.0l. So I don't know who to ask. Again thank you.


----------



## Felix C. (May 18, 2005)

A number of cams:

1. Factory LS-6
2. Thunder Racing Old Man Cam
3. Comp 212/218 or 216/220
4. MTI Stealth I
5. LPE GT2-3
6. Thunder Racing 220/220


----------

